

Haskell to JavaScript: Introduction to monads - lobo_tuerto
https://blog.jcoglan.com/2011/03/05/translation-from-haskell-to-javascript-of-selected-portions-of-the-best-introduction-to-monads-ive-ever-read/

======
couchand
All I'm getting is the animated GIF of a squid: "nope nope nope"...?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Yes, just noticed. Sent a message to the author, meanwhile you can read the
post here:

[https://blog.jcoglan.com/page/6/](https://blog.jcoglan.com/page/6/)

